# Changer de disque principal.



## apzmoze (17 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 
je viens de me procurer un disque SSD de 500go et j'aimerai m'en servir comme disque principal et installer l'os dessus, en remplacement de mon DD "classique". Le problème c'est que je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire cela. Quelqu'un peut m'aider?


----------



## Sly54 (17 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

Le plus simple : un clone.

Il te suffit donc de brancher ton SSD sur ton Mac (quel modèle ?) en utilisant par ex. un boitier externe (une vingtaine d'euros).


----------



## apzmoze (18 Mai 2014)

C'est Mac Pro de 2010. J'ai donc un SSD interne complètement vierge ainsi que le disque d'origine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------

J'aimerai donc juste intervertir les deux.


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2014)

apzmoze a dit:


> C'est Mac Pro de 2010. J'ai donc un SSD interne complètement vierge ainsi que le disque d'origine.


Vu que ton profil indique "_Mac mini, SL_" 

Je maintiens la proposition de clone (<=clique) qui est clairement à la fois adaptée à ce que tu demandes et très facile à faire
Comme c'est un MacPro, tu peux mettre les deux disques dedans et faire la manip aisément.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2014)

autres facons de faire

*installer un OSX NEUF et migrer les comptes
avantage OS garanti neuf

** installer un OSX neuf  et CREER des comptes  installer à neuf des applis  avec réglages neufs puis importer les données 
Avantages
 tout est neuf
permet de se réorganiser
(ne PAS reprendre tel ou tel truc)
et  de repartir sur des bases saines avec fichiers solides
(alors que dans les anciens comptes , à force , il y a des fichiers fragilisés)


----------



## apzmoze (18 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> autres facons de faire
> 
> *installer un OSX NEUF et migrer les comptes
> avantage OS garanti neuf
> ...




Ok. Je peux me permette cette méthode. Comment est ce que je procède. Désolé, je suis novice.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Mai 2014)

laquelle y en a ...deux !


et c'est laaaaaaargement évoqué partout


----------



## Sly54 (18 Mai 2014)

Si ton OS est bien sur DVD, tu démarres sur ton DVD (touche C au boot), tu lances Utilitaire de disque pour partitionner ton SSD (1 partition, schéma de table de partition GUID) puis formatage en MacOS étendu journalisé.

Enfin tu installes SL sur ton SSD. Puis tu lances les mises à jour qui devraient être nombreuses (menu pomme / mise à jour de logiciels).

Ensuite à toi de voir si tu veux passer sous Mountain Lion ou Mavericks.


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Bon , finalement je n'ai pas le bon DVD d'installation d'os x. J'ai donc essayé la technique du "clone". Sauf que quand la manip' est faite et que je redemarre en designant mon nouveau disque (ssd) comme disque de demarrage, je dois reinstaller os x (pour l'instant tout va bien), et la où ca se complique c'est que l'on me demande l'identifiant apple qui a servi à acheter l'os pour pouvoir l'installer... Et il se trouve que j'ai acheté mon mac pro en refurb, donc je ne connaît pas l'ID en question... 
Que faire ??


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

en refurb  c'est comme un achat neuf
*il y a les dvd gris de ce mac
et si le refurb a ajouté un OS , il donne aussi  le dvd du nouvel OS

*il n'y a aucun Apple ID 
c'est au propriétaire d'en indiquer un

donc préciser un peu cette affaire " j'ai pas les bons dvd"
et quel OSX livré
et quel OSX tu installes


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Le DVD que j'ai est gris. C'est le DVD d'installation de la version 10.6.3 d'OS X. Et quand j'essaye de l'installer, ça m'affiche "Mac OS X ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur". Sachant que la version déjà installée sur le disque d'origine est la 10.8.5.


----------



## Sly54 (20 Mai 2014)

Tu devrais pouvoir démarrer sur ton DVD.
Si oui, après l'écran des langues, va dans la barre de menu, lance Utilitaire de disque, et partitionne ton dd (1 partition), ce qui va avoir pour objet de supprimer la partition _Recovery_ de ML. Mais j'ai l'impression de me répéter un peu 

Du coup, tu devrais pouvoir installer SL&#8230;


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

C'est déjà fait... Formaté en 1 partition (en mac os journalier) et c'est toujours le même problème. 
Désolé si vous avez l'impression de vous repeter, moi j'ai l'impression de tourner en rond.

Conctètement, en créant un clone, je ne peux pas réinstaller L'OS sur le nouveau disque car on me demande l'ID apple qui a servie à l'acheter (et que je n'ai pas) et quand j'essaye d'installer à partir du DVD ça me met "Mac OS X ne peut être installer sur cet ordinateur"... 
Quelle solution reste-t-il ?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

tu peux etre plus précis sur l'historique de cette machine?
car tu mentionnes   plusieurs disques internes , plusieurs OS
voire plusieurs proprietaires

Quand un mac est reinitialisé ( au sens afin de le remettre en  etat sorti d'usine) 
le dvd gris permet une installation SANS apple ID
( d'ailleurs en fin de phase il est proposé de créer ou indiquer une apple ID, nullement obligatoire)


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Donc, j'ai acheté ce Macpro en refurb à un revendeur Anglais (sérieux et joignable) il y a une semaine. C'est un Macpro de 2010, 6 curs à 3,3ghz avec 16 Go de ram. Il dispose de base d'un disque dur sata de 1To avec Mountain lion (10.8.5) installé dessus. Et j'ai, à coté le DVD de SL 10.6.3.
Étant dans la production audio-visuelle, j'ai besoin d'un disque dur qui "emmanche", donc j'ai investi dans un SSD interne de 500Go de marque "Crucial". J'aimerai donc seulement intervertir les deux disques durs et avoir le SSD comme disque de démarrage.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h22 ----------

Quand je lance l'installation à partir du DVD, pas besoin d'ID apple effectivement, mais c'est la que s'affiche " Mac OS X ne peut être installé sur cet ordinateur". 

Et quand je tente la deuxième solution qui est de créer un clone a partir du disque sata où y est installé OS X 10.8.5, là on me demande l'ID, afin de le réinstaller sur l'autre disque (le ssd). 

J'essaie d'être le plus clair possible, mais c'est pas évident.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

aaah déjà c'est mieux

ok des remarques
* ce ML n'est PAS à toi et ne sera jamais à toi
( lié à l'acheteur de ML , pas transmissible)

mais  rien ne t'empêchera d'installer mavericks 
(gratuit)

une des voies serait de completement reformater un disque pour y installer SL 
(du dvd gris)
puis monter en mavericks

note 
peut etre que le vendeur ne t'a pas filé les BONS dvd gris !!!

car les macpro 20*10 *etaient selon mactracker vendus avec 10.6.*4* ou un 10.7

( les macpro de 2009 eux furent vendus avec soit 10.5 soit 10.6, et n'avaient pas 6 coeurs mais 4)

ca peut etre important car il est IMPOSSIBLE d'installer un OS anterieur à celui mis à l'usine
donc verifier à fond
(il est possible que mactracker se trompe mais c'est très très rare et les erreurs sont corrigées)

lien pour cette merveille de mactracker
http://www.mactracker.ca/


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

D'accord, donc en imaginant que ce ne soit pas le bon DVD, comment puis-je faire?  (A part redemander le bon au vendeur)

J'ai essayé aussi de retirer le sata d'origine (plutôt que de le formater), laissé que le ssd dans le mac, mais toujours ce problème d'OS X "qui ne peut pas être installé sur cet ordinateur." Je n'arrive pas à comprendre.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h45 ----------

Ah d'accord cela expliquerait le problème... La version serait antérieur à celle d'origine. Enfin c'est ce qui me paraît le plus probable du coup.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

apzmoze a dit:


> Ah d'accord cela expliquerait le problème... La version serait antérieur à celle d'origine. Enfin c'est ce qui me paraît le plus probable du coup.


il faudrait controler plusieurs  sites ou bases de données sur les specificités de modèles mac

mactracker n'en est qu'une , jugée très serieuse, mais peut etre qu'il y a eu une erreur et que des macpro 2010 furent sortis en 10.6.3
(ceci dit même si c'est le cas ce dvd  passe pas)
le plus plausible c'est que l'OS d'usine etait un 10.6.4 ou plus tardif


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Par hasard, je ne peux pas savoir quel était l'OS d'origine directement via l'ordinateur en question?


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

apzmoze a dit:


> Par hasard, je ne peux pas savoir quel était l'OS d'origine directement via l'ordinateur en question?


je crois pas 
ca donne celui installé

mais avec le numero de serie et ou  de modele exact (  ce qui est different)
tu peux même verifier sur le site Apple
http://support.apple.com/specs/


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Il n'y a que les spécifications techniques des produits récents sur cette page. Et je ne vois pas où rentrer le numéro de serie... A part directement dans la barre de recherche, mais ça ne trouve rien.  Je commence à perdre espoir là.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

apzmoze a dit:


> Il n'y a que les spécifications techniques des produits récents sur cette page. Et je ne vois pas où rentrer le numéro de serie... A part directement dans la barre de recherche, mais ça ne trouve rien.  Je commence à perdre espoir là.


faux
contre exemples en entrant dans la recherche ( browse by product)
MacPro5,1

http://support.apple.com/kb/SP506
ou le tien?
http://support.apple.com/kb/SP589
( pas de version SL exacte specifiée)


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Autant pour moi, pardon. Mais ceci dit, je n'ai toujours pas l'information souhaitée. 

Et si je rachète ML via l'apple store avec mon propre ID apple, et que suite à cet achat je rentre MON ID au moment de l'installation du clone, cela fonctionnera ? Je ne vois plus que ça...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

je t'ai indiqué une demarche SANS achat

MAVERICKS

il y a quelques sujets pour comment faire pour que ca s'installe avec TON apple ID


----------



## apzmoze (20 Mai 2014)

Oui, effectivement Maverick est gratuit, mais pas terrible à mon goût...


----------



## pascalformac (20 Mai 2014)

apzmoze a dit:


> Oui, effectivement Maverick est gratuit, mais pas terrible à mon goût...


et ben alors tu contactes ton vendeur et tu lui fais envoyer les bons dvd


----------

